# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Inicijativa Nova

## ZAUZETA

Samo kratki upit, gdje se može naći vise informacija o ovoj udruzi, svako malo mi od njih stigne neka uplatnica sa potresnom pričom na poleđini.  Svi smo pomalo skeptični na takav način potrage za pomoći, a bilo bi mi žao ignorirati ako potreba stvarno postoji i nije lažnjak. Na netu nisam našla ama baš nikakve podatke o toj udruzi pa ako netko zna više... Hvala :Smile:

----------


## crnkica

poslije svih onih događaja o kojima smo mogli čitati a i gledati na tv, žalosno je reći, ali ja više ne vjerujem! mislim da je bolje odnijeti darove ili što god onome za koga stvarno znaš da im je potrebno.

----------


## Iz pera tate

Njihove stranice su http://inn.hr/. Nedavno su objavili natječaj da traže osobu za posao, pa sam tako naišao na njih.

----------

